# CUMULUS X AIO | Overview



## HPBotha (3/7/19)

After the great success of our Cumulus Tank we did some upgrading…. and upgraded some more, ran plenty of user trials…. and then upgraded again. We are pleased to announce the all new Cumulus X AIO, your new dual use device* with some awesome updates. An All-in-One with variable power, a 510 Tank and super durable Ultem tank!



*The Cumulus X AIO Kit comes with an included 510 Tank Base- giving you a two in one device - Tank or AIO​

​

*Design Focus:*



Design updates: New *Mesh Coil*, *Ultem Tank*, *Variable Power* Smart Button, and *Modular *Design​*Mesh Coil:*
A new design of coil, exceptional vapour production, high airflow and great flavour! The mesh coil is also longer lasting as a much larger surface area is used vs. the traditional wire coil. The orange seal makes for easy identification.

*Ultem Tank:*
Ultem is a high tech material that is virtually unbreakable - very robust, and thermally stable, Ultem will outlast any glass atomiser! The unique material colour and soft-touch surface can only be achieved by authentic Ultem thermo plastic.

*Variable Power.*
As with our Nimbus AIO, the Cumulus AIO comes with Variable power capability. The robust Cumulus X Mesh Coil is a perfect cloud machine, and by changing the power levels you can extend battery life by reducing power, or increase to boost vapour production.

*Modular AIO Kit with included Tank Base.*
Included with the Cumulus X AIO is our 510 Smart Tank Base - allowing the user to use the Cumulus X as a Smart Tank. Why, because on a Box Mod (like the Vega and Octa), more power with finer control is available.


​

*Technical Specifications:*
​
Product Size: Ø 25 x 129 mm
Material:  Stainless Steel
Seals:  Silicone
Tank:  Ultem
Coating: Physical Vapour Deposition (PVD) - (Black)
Coil Types/s: 0.2Ω STL Mesh Coil / Stainless Steel / Organic Cotton
_0.4Ω STL Coil / Kanthal / Organic Cotton (Backwards Compatible) _
Variable Wattage: 55W | 50W | 45W | 40W | 35W
Battery: 3000 mAh
Tank Volume: 2 / 3.5ml (when filled with the Atomizer Head in the Tank)
Refilling: Bottom Fill
Extra:  Included 510 base accessory for Tank Mode


*AIO Anatomy:*


​
The Cumulus X AIO breaks down into three parts - the Ultem Tank has the chimney bonded onto itself permanently. The Atomizer Head is an integral part of the total assembly, as the Ultem Tank screws onto the Coil, which in turn screws into the Battery. Finger tight is perfectly fine when assembling the AIO or 510 Tank.

Please note: The AFC ring is user replaceable and can be removed to clean the device, should you wish to do so. Once removed always replace with a new one from the spares kit.

*Included 510 Tank Base*
_As discussed previously the Tank can be used on the included 510 base - assemble the Tank onto the 510 base as you would on the AIO Battery — and enjoy fine tuning your vaping experience!

*AFC:*
_
_

_​
Dedicated Pure STL (Straight to Lung - also known as Direct to Lung) airflow with easy soft touch Silicon AFC band. Rotate the AFC ring to adjust the amount of airflow and at the same time revealing the Orange indicator. The AFC band CAN be removed and is user replaceable.


*COIL:*
Mesh Coil
After significant testing, we are proud to launch the Mesh coil technology for the Twisp Cumulus X AIO and Tanks. This coil is backward compatible and can be fitted to older Cumulus Tanks.

​
Instead of a single, or double wire coil, a finely woven stainless steel mesh is used, allowing for a larger evaporative surface area to be in contact with the wicking for better heat distribution - thus producing big, flavourful clouds and a smoother flavour profile.

Another advantage is longer lasting coil life - the lack of hot-spots means less burning of the cotton wick and less burnt deposits on the wire.

Please note: The Cumulus X is 100% compatible with our 1st gen Cumulus Atomiser Heads!




*Replacing the Atomizer Head:*
​

Make sure Tank is empty or low and upside down.
Unscrew Battery from Tank.
Unscrew old Atomizer Head from Battery.
Use the Cumulus Tool if Atomizer Head is attached to the Ultem Tank.
Prime the cotton wick of the new Atomizer Head.
Fit new, primed Atomizer Head to Tank or Battery.
Refill Tank.
Return Battery to Ultem Tank.
Wait a few minutes to allow wick to soak.


Priming your Atomizer Head: Always Prime your fresh coils - a drop on each wicking window and few drop on top of the atomizer head helps start the wicking process once you fill the tank. Always remember to first prime. The Cumulus X comes with a atomizer head attached - please note that the pre-installed coil is not primed.



*REFILLING:*
If the coil is screwed onto the Ultem Tank, then refill between the Tank and the Atomizer Head. Fill up to the top of the wicking holes (few millimetres below the top of the tank), for a max volume of 3.5 ml.

Refilling:If the coil is attached to the Tank Base, then refill between the glass and central air tube. Fill to just below the seal (2 ml).

*Do not over fill *the tank when you refill with the Atomiser inside the Ultem tank. You will experience a low rate of wicking. Should this happen remove a small amount of e-liquid and reassemble. Periodically clean out any excess liquid in the liquid trap of the 510 Base.

​

*STARTER PACK:*

Starter Pack Contents:
1 x Cumulus X AIO (Atomiser Head fitted)
1 x Spare Atomiser Head
1 x 510 Tank Base
1 x Spare Seal Set
1 x Cumulus Tool
1 x User Manual


​




*USAGE:*
We recommend High-Performance Twisp® flavours (70VG:30PG), as the Direct Inhale/ Straight to Lung method is associated with sub-ohm use and higher vapour temperatures.

Changing Power:

While the device is on click the fire button 3x in rapid succession.
Single click the Fire button to cycle through the 5 power levels in a clockwise fashion
Preset wattages are:

35W (1 LED)
40W (2 LEDs)
45W (3 LEDs)
50W (4 LEDs)
55W (5 LEDs)

Long press to confirm and exit.

The selected power mode is retained between power on and power off states.
The LED indicator will flash the set power setting 5x when powering the Cumulus AIO on/off.



​



Smart Button Status Indications:

Charge level indication takes place around the button after every button press. Five LED lights are used to indicate the level of the charge in 20% increments. A full ring indicates a full Battery. As the charge drops the lights go out in an anti-clockwise direction.
Charging is indicated by the same five LED lights. As the charge increases, so do the number of lights, in a clockwise direction.
Short Circuit Protection: In the unlikely event that your Atomizer Head or Battery short circuits, the power will shut off, and the top two LED lights will flash alternately. Please change your Atomizer Head, or contact Twisp® Support should the problem persist.
Overheat Protection: If button is pressed for longer than 10 seconds, the power will shut off to prevent damage to the Atomizer Head, and the button lights will cycle anti-clockwise for few seconds. The device can continue to be used normally thereafter.
Low Voltage Protection: When the Battery voltage drops lower than required, a single LED will flash at the 1 o’clock position and the device will power off. Charge the device and power it back on.
​Charging:

Using the micro USB cable, connect the device to a powered USB port (e.g. laptop) not exceeding 5V to charge, or use a Twisp accessory Wall Adapter. Refer to the battery level LED status indications for charge levels.
When the battery is fully charged, all the lights around the button will stay on.
Full charge takes about 3 hours. You can use your Cumulus X AIO while charging, but if low voltage protection flashes (single top LED flashes), we suggest you charge for a while before use.
​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/19)

Nice battery capacity for a tube @HPBotha 
Thanks for the insightful post with all the details!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr (8/7/19)

Just got mine today and this baby is a beauty

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## HPBotha (8/7/19)

Chanelr said:


> Just got mine today and this baby is a beauty
> 
> View attachment 171632



Fill that tank!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chanelr (8/7/19)

HPBotha said:


> Fill that tank!!!!!


Filling tomorrow morning

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (8/3/20)

Hallo All.

Not sure if this is the correct thread for resolvong problems with my Cumulus.

So this morning when i wanted to clean the mod and tank section. I removed the tank section and the coil. When i wanted to remove the coil the inner black part on the tank turned with the coil. This makes it impossible to remove the coil.

Any suggestions as to how i can remove the coil without using tools that will scratch the tank or break the coil?

Thanks

If the wrong thread please move it to a new thread or remove it.

Tagging @HPBotha as you seem to work for twisp or just have a good working knowledge of twisp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (9/3/20)

antonherbst said:


> Hallo All.
> 
> Not sure if this is the correct thread for resolvong problems with my Cumulus.
> 
> ...



Good morning, you would have received a small spanner tool. This was specifically included for this very moment! You can also use the tool to fasten your coil onto your tank to give you an extra 1ml when filling the tank


​I hope this answered your query! Enjoy the day....the Cumulus way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (9/3/20)

HPBotha said:


> Good morning, you would have received a small spanner tool. This was specifically included for this very moment! You can also use the tool to fasten your coil onto your tank to give you an extra 1ml when filling the tank
> 
> View attachment 191836
> ​I hope this answered your query! Enjoy the day....the Cumulus way.



WOW @HPBotha how nifty is that!! I wish all mod manufacturers would include spanners! 

You'll laugh when you see what I resort to using sometimes (not on Twisp products, might I add) as I have the habit of tightening things really well - then not being able to loosen them! I am my own worst enemy. We've got loadshedding at the moment so I can't take a pic, but I'll post one later tonight or tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (12/3/20)

HPBotha said:


> Good morning, you would have received a small spanner tool. This was specifically included for this very moment! You can also use the tool to fasten your coil onto your tank to give you an extra 1ml when filling the tank
> 
> View attachment 191836
> ​I hope this answered your query! Enjoy the day....the Cumulus way.



Thanks for the reply but when i use the tool it spins around inside the tank. The coil does not come loose and there is no way to grip the coil from the mouth piece and then use the tool.


----------



## Hooked (12/3/20)

Hooked said:


> WOW @HPBotha how nifty is that!! I wish all mod manufacturers would include spanners!
> 
> You'll laugh when you see what I resort to using sometimes (not on Twisp products, might I add) as I have the habit of tightening things really well - then not being able to loosen them! I am my own worst enemy. We've got loadshedding at the moment so I can't take a pic, but I'll post one later tonight or tomorrow.



Sorry @HPBotha I forgot all about it, but here it is.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (13/3/20)

antonherbst said:


> Thanks for the reply but when i use the tool it spins around inside the tank. The coil does not come loose and there is no way to grip the coil from the mouth piece and then use the tool.



Hi @antonherbst I've just had a chat with someone I know, who works for Twisp. I showed him your posts and he said that it sounds as though something is broken inside and that you should take your mod in to a Twisp kiosk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (13/3/20)

Hooked said:


> Hi @antonherbst I've just had a chat with someone I know, who works for Twisp. I showed him your posts and he said that it sounds as though something is broken inside and that you should take your mod in to a Twisp kiosk.



Thanks for that. Ill have a look this comming weekend if i get time to go past the mall to see.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (13/3/20)

antonherbst said:


> Thanks for that. Ill have a look this comming weekend if i get time to go past the mall to see.


keep me posted please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pratz (29/3/20)

Hi @HPBotha 
Hope you are well and keeping safe.
I bought the Cumulus X Aio its a very good product.
Ive been using the Arcus Aio which is also very good.
The Cumulus X Aio seems to be way to powerful for me as it hits my throat and chest.
I have set it on 1 light and still too strong.
Does Twisp have another mouthpiece for this.
Or could you suggest me doing something else.
I live in Zim so will only be able to try something after Lockdown.
Your advice and assistance will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks 
Pratz


----------



## HPBotha (2/4/20)

Pratz said:


> Hi @HPBotha
> 
> Thanks
> Pratz



Hi @Pratz* good news is that any 510 mouthpiece will fit inside the Cumulus X!!!* I have been running mine with mouthpiece similar to the Tyko mouthpiece, but pretty much any drip tip with an aperture of about 4mm is great with the Cumulus on low nic juice. 

Be safe, be well, and enjoy the Vape life!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pratz (2/4/20)

Hi @HPBoth 

Thanks so much I will try that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pratz (5/10/20)

Hi @HPBotha hope you are well.

Any idea if you able to change the 510 tank base on the standard Cumulus X battery, i think mine is leaking and they do put a spare in the starter pack.


----------



## HPBotha (5/10/20)

Pratz said:


> Hi @HPBotha hope you are well.
> 
> Any idea if you able to change the 510 tank base on the standard Cumulus X battery, i think mine is leaking and they do put a spare in the starter pack.


Hi Pratz, the included 510 base to use the tank top on a Box mod, it cannot be used on the AIO battery. If you think there is leaking while using it in AIO mode, please visit one of our Kiosks and let staff take a look. Or PM me a message and I will get our support team on it for you!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Pratz (14/5/22)

Hi All, hope everyone is well.
Its been a long time.
Not sure if anyone in my situation with the Twisp and now Vuse transition.
Vuse have not brought out any decent products to compete with the Cumulus Xio
Ive put an Arcus tip on my Cumulus Xio and get an amazing MTL hit.
But now after years of use my batteries are giving up and Vuse not bringing out any new products.
Im looking at changing and finding something MTL that is similar to the Cumulus Xio, so if anyone able to advise
it will be greatly appreciated. I live in Zimbabwe so pretty hard to go to Vape shops and try products.
Im more than happy to move to a different product cause the Flavours Vuse have brought out are nowhere near the quality Twisp had.

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (15/5/22)

Pratz said:


> Hi All, hope everyone is well.
> Its been a long time.
> Not sure if anyone in my situation with the Twisp and now Vuse transition.
> Vuse have not brought out any decent products to compete with the Cumulus Xio
> ...


@Dela Rey Steyn @Grand Guru @MrGSmokeFree @Viper_SA 
please help if you can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (15/5/22)

Pratz said:


> Hi All, hope everyone is well.
> Its been a long time.
> Not sure if anyone in my situation with the Twisp and now Vuse transition.
> Vuse have not brought out any decent products to compete with the Cumulus Xio
> ...


For juice @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (16/5/22)

Pratz said:


> Hi All, hope everyone is well.
> Its been a long time.
> Not sure if anyone in my situation with the Twisp and now Vuse transition.
> Vuse have not brought out any decent products to compete with the Cumulus Xio
> ...


OK while we wait for our MTL folk. I use a Univapo Miso, Miso pro and I have a Vapefly Galaxies and a Hellvape MD. Look into that with a nice enough mod and your set for a good while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

